# I got wood!



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I ordered some custom East Indian Rosewood parts for my Vesuvius from Home Barista member cannonfodder (thread).

I ordered 3 PF handles (2 x stock and 1 for my Cafelat), 3 toggles (water, steam & group lever) and a dosing funnel for VST.

I added myself to his waiting list about 7 months ago, once my name came up we discussed the details of what I wanted to order. Dave knew threads and dimensions for my kit so that took the stress out of that. Once the details were finalised the parts took a couple of weeks to finish. After that, photos were sent to me of the finished parts and I sent the payment. They were shipped right away and arrived in the UK a few days later. I'm really chuffed with the final result!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Very nice. a lot better than the stock knobs/ handles. Nice one.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I was very relieved that the pictures were of a coffee machine!!!!!!

NICE!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The ugly bird finally looks beautiful.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Beautiful timber, one of my favourites. Looks really superb:good:


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Look fantastic, Spence.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

That is prime coffee gear porn. No wonder you've got wood!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I was looking on BB website today and noticed the Vesuvius is marked out of stock are they a fairly exclusive/limited machine ?

Sorry in advance if this is a little off topic

oh oh yeah handles look great


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Looks great. Any pics of the dosing funnel?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Definitely gorgeous gear porn. My Gaggia Classic looks so sad and unlovely in comparison.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone











jeebsy said:


> Looks great. Any pics of the dosing funnel?


Here you go buddy


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

ridland said:


> Definitely gorgeous gear porn. My Gaggia Classic looks so sad and unlovely in comparison.


I really love the styling of the classic mate, nothing wrong with that at all!!!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmm coffee porn


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

The dosing funnel is slightly oversized from new as it will shrink slightly over the next couple of months. It's specifically designed to fit VST baskets. That said it's not currently part of my dosing routine.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Love that dosing funnel. Can they bought as a stand alone item?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

That looks lovely - money well spent.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Drool................... stunning


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Classy shit.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> Love that dosing funnel. Can they bought as a stand alone item?


Yes mate, when I signed up to the list I was only going to grab the funnel as I owned the Verona at the time. When you sign up to the list you don't have to commit to anything specific and you can order as much or as little as you like.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks really cool Spence. Nice one mate


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Xpenno said:


> Yes mate, when I signed up to the list I was only going to grab the funnel as I owned the Verona at the time. When you sign up to the list you don't have to commit to anything specific and you can order as much or as little as you like.


Awesome wood...

I love wood as I've worked with metal all my life... Where can I sign up?

I might want a wood steam knob for my Gaggia classic. Serious, I want to sign up.


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

That looks great.

I've been thinking of doing the same with my pavoni.

I had to buy a wooden handled tamper as I really prefer the feel of wood in the morning.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mr O said:


> Awesome wood...
> 
> I love wood as I've worked with metal all my life... Where can I sign up?
> 
> I might want a wood steam knob for my Gaggia classic. Serious, I want to sign up.


Link to the HB thread is in my first post. If you register over there then you should be able to contact Dave (cannonfodder) directly to get added to the list.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Phwoar! You should have posted this as NSFW.

Looks quality Spence - money well spent


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

That dosing funnel and the way the grain of wood moves with the curve is nothing short of stunning!


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I need someway of hiding this thread. If I look at those photos one more time things are gonna get messy for my bank balance.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

That just lifted the Vesuvius into a different class. It looks relaxed, confident and sophisticated. Original bling is just trying too hard.

@thecatlinux Bella Barista have more on the way with new cam and steam wand fitted.

Ambient are charging BB for the steam and part so it may be a chargeable upgrade for original owners.

Love that upgrade Spence. Really tasteful.


----------

